# 2003->2008 upgrade, what to think of?



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

We have a Dell PowerEdge 2850 running Windows Server 2003 Standard. It's mainly used as a file and printer server but is also running MySQL. The server is joined to a domain. Is there anything I need to think of before upgrading or is it a smooth process?

(I've installed Windows server before but never upgraded to a new version)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why are you upgrading the server OS? Does 2003 do everything you need it to do as a standalone server?


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

We want consistency and not a mixed environment. Also, I've had some Group Policy issues when mixing different versions of Windows.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Things to check:
1. Make sure drivers are upto date where possible.
2. Check MySQL requirements, apply any new updates. Switch off MySQL services before starting upgrade and change them from Automatic to Manual.
3. Make sure there is plenty of disk space. Run the Disk Cleaner tool to clear up any junk esp Temp.
4. Check Event Viewer for any existing issues esp Errors.
5. Do a full backup of server
6. Upgrade server.


----------



## ITSupportSydney (Mar 15, 2012)

amagab said:


> We have a Dell PowerEdge 2850 running Windows Server 2003 Standard. It's mainly used as a file and printer server but is also running MySQL. The server is joined to a domain. Is there anything I need to think of before upgrading or is it a smooth process?
> 
> (I've installed Windows server before but never upgraded to a new version)


Hi Amagab,
I would recommend you do the following: (to test before going live)
On new hardware

Download a free hypervisor such as Microsofts Hyper-v Server:
Link to download: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/hyper-v-server/
OR
 if you already have a copy of Windows 2008, you can enable the hyper-v role, here is a detailed TechNet guide:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc732470(v=ws.10).aspx

Then export a copy of your live 2003 server as a virtual machine.
Then upgrade the new virtual machine from 2003 to 2008 and test it with the current environment (make sure both servers are not on at the same time or you will have conflict).
This way you know what to expect and if things go wrong during the live upgrade, you have a fully functional virtual machine as a backup so you can troubleshoot the issue with our the stress.

Answer posted as is IT Support Sydney assumes no responsibility for any damaged caused, either directly or indirectly by following the above post.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

and backup the database as well.............


----------

